# 2000 Dodge Ram



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a 2000 dodge ram that when the heater is turned on the windows will not defrost,when driving the truck a type of fog emits from the vents.The heater works great but fogs everywhere.Any ideas?


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Can you smell coolant? Fog from the vents is usually a pretty good sign of a leaking heater core.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

McSteve said:


> Can you smell coolant? Fog from the vents is usually a pretty good sign of a leaking heater core.


x2 on that one


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Can I smell coolant?Yeah possibly,will that require a new heater core? I have heard some serious horror stories pertaining to the repair.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes chances are you will need a new core, the cost is not the core, its removing the dashboard to get to the core.

If there is a Dodge Ram forum out there you might want to look on that to find instructions if you are thinking of doing it yourself.

Mark


----------

